# Question about an old S&W



## bao (Jan 8, 2011)

My Dad recently died and I received a .38 revolver from him. Dad bought it used in 1952 so it is nothing new. I have always enjoyed shooting it but would like to know more about it. Dad always said that it was built on a .44 frame. There are numbers on the gun but no obvious model name or designation. The serial number is found on the bottom of the grip frame and reads 525058. A second number in much smaller print appears on the frame in front of the cylinder and is visible when the cylinder is out. This number(3585) also appears on the cylinder crane or cradle. Any S&W experts out there that can tell me what I have? Thanks


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The number '3585' is the inside neck diameter of the 38 special case, they normally stamped a number on the frame and the yolk because those pieces are matched, don't know why this particular number is there unless it is coincidence. I don't have a reference manual to check the serial # so can't give you the model number that way. You could try the S&W forums. Or post a pic, that may give some clues.

huntin1


----------

